# camelbak sternum straps---how to keep them attached to straps



## wakejunky (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got a camelbak mule that the sternum straps keep coming off the straps, the hard rib that holds the sternum strap to the shoulder straps. Seems like they pull off pretty easily, especially when riding, and they're a bear to put back on. Anybody have any remedies to keep them attached?


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

^ keep them loose... they're just there to keep the bag in place. it isn't the primary strap to hold anyway.

tbh, i don't use mine. i only use the waist.


----------

